
ARE OCTOPUSES FROM OUTER SPACE - ijafri
http://www.newsweek.com/alien-octopuses-outer-space-930942
======
gigatexal
They are majestic, smart and caring and cunning creatures. They’re my favorite
animal in the animal kingdom. I’ll never forget the clip I saw of David
Attenborough narrating how a female octopus holed up in a save cavern rarely
sleeping and slowly dying to ensure that her young were birthed safely only to
die as they were born. It was so sad yet so humbling. I also love hearing
about times when they escape from aquariums or fishers’ ships. Also isn’t the
plural Octopi not as it is in the title?

~~~
qbrass
>Also isn’t the plural Octopi not as it is in the title?

Octopuses is the standard English pluralization, while Octopi and Octopodes
are acceptable variants.

